# mod_rewrite auf dem Mac



## Wolfsbein (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo

ich habe einen Apache unter Mac OS 10.4.1 laufen. Der gesammte www Ordner stammt von meinem Windowsrechner auf dem alles auch einwandfrei hingehauen hat. Die Anleitung unter http://www.four54.com/deheus/petrik/blog/post/33/ habe ich befolgt, wobei das bereits alles richtig war. Wenn ich jetzt eine Seite aufrufen will, die mod_rewrite über .htaccess nutzt, dann steht im error log folgendes:
... File does not exist: /Library/WebServer/Documents/Users/Pizza/Sites/kunden/.../index.php (mod_rewrite wird also ausgeführt, der Server findet aber dann die Datei nicht)
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das ein Link ist, aber meine Seiten liegen auf jeden Fall unter
/Users/Pizza/Sites
genau so wie es in /etc/httpd/users/Pizza.conf auch drinsteht.
Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Woran könnte es noch liegen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Wolfsbein (6. September 2005)

So ich bin jetzt soweit: Das Problem mit mod_rewrite bleibt:
The requested URL /Users/Pizza/Sites/kunden/abc/index.php
Aber wenn ich z.B. http://localhost/~Pizza/kunden/abc/gibEsNicht 
aufrufe, dann sieht die Fehlermeldung etwas anders aus:
The requested URL /~Pizza/kunden/abc/gibtEsNicht was not found on this server.
Für mich sieht das jetzt so aus, als ob mod_rewrite absolut auf die Verzeichnisstruktur mapt. Denn bei einem Aufruf ohne mod_rewrite wird ja relativ über den Link ~Pizza gesucht. Jetzt ist zwar ~Pizza ein Link auf /Users/Pizza/Sites, aber irgendwo hier muss der Hund begraben liegen .


----------



## Wolfsbein (8. September 2005)

Problem geloest. Es liegt daran, dass MacOS beim Anlegen eines neuen Users zwar eine eigene httpd.conf Datei anlegt, aber den DocumentRoot _nicht_ anpasst. Das erklaert die 404er die im Uebrigen nur im Log den korrekten Pfad aufweisen. Der Browser gibt den Pfad aus in dem die Datei wirklich liegen wuerde, wenn der Server auch dort nachsehen wuerde. Ich wuerde fast sagen ein Bug .


----------

